# &quot;00 USB mass storage devices found and configured&quot;?



## GeeEmm (23. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem PC. Hab seit einem Jahr auf einer SATA Festplatte Windows XP Home laufen und gestern auf meiner zweiten Platte, eine IDE, Windows XP x64 installiert. An Hardware hat sich also nichts geändert. Ich musste lediglich beim Booten die Bootreihenfolge der Festplatten ändern, um ins andere Betriebssystem zu kommen. Als ich dann gestern was auf x64 installieren wollte, stürzte er ab - das erste mal seit einem Jahr. Als ich ihn dann wieder anschaltete, kam im Bios die Meldung "00 USB mass storage devices found and configured". Darunter zeigt er noch bei der IDE Festplatte "Status OK" an. Nach dieser Seite bootet er normal weiter, stürzt dann aber, egal bei welchem System (Windows XP Home auf SATA, Windwos XP x64 auf IDE) immer nach einer Minute ab. Ich denke nicht, dass das an dem Windows liegt, da es ja in beiden Fällen auf unterschiedlichen Festplatten auftritt. Es muss also was im Bios sein oder an der Hardware liegen - die aber ein Jahr lang funktionierte.
Was kann ich machen? Kann mir jemand von euch helfen?

Thx GeeEmm


----------



## skycrypter (23. Juli 2005)

GeeEmm am 23.07.2005 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich hab ein Problem mit meinem PC. Hab seit einem Jahr auf einer SATA Festplatte Windows XP Home laufen und gestern auf meiner zweiten Platte, eine IDE, Windows XP x64 installiert. An Hardware hat sich also nichts geändert. Ich musste lediglich beim Booten die Bootreihenfolge der Festplatten ändern, um ins andere Betriebssystem zu kommen. Als ich dann gestern was auf x64 installieren wollte, stürzte er ab - das erste mal seit einem Jahr. Als ich ihn dann wieder anschaltete, kam im Bios die Meldung "00 USB mass storage devices found and configured". Darunter zeigt er noch bei der IDE Festplatte "Status OK" an. Nach dieser Seite bootet er normal weiter, stürzt dann aber, egal bei welchem System (Windows XP Home auf SATA, Windwos XP x64 auf IDE) immer nach einer Minute ab. Ich denke nicht, dass das an dem Windows liegt, da es ja in beiden Fällen auf unterschiedlichen Festplatten auftritt. Es muss also was im Bios sein oder an der Hardware liegen - die aber ein Jahr lang funktionierte.
> Was kann ich machen? Kann mir jemand von euch helfen?
> ...



hast du übertaktet??
hatte ich auch ohne sata hdds ,......
habe das selbe mb und das kam hin und wieder im oc zustand,...hab bios update gemacht und nun ruhe,....

bzw reste mal via cmos dein bios auf default,..dann neue settings !
dürfte auch schon helfen!!!


----------



## GeeEmm (23. Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, aber ich glaub, dass ich es selbst gelöst hab. Nachdem ich mein Bios auf Default gesetzt habe, und nach jeder Änderung nen Neustart gemacht habe (war ziemlich mühsam) hab ich das Problem gefunden: Bei mir war Suspend Time Out auf 2 Minuten gestellt, jetzt wo es aus ist, geht wieder alles. Nur aus Interesse, was ist denn bei dir dort eingestellt?

Thx nochmal GeeEmm


----------



## skycrypter (23. Juli 2005)

GeeEmm am 23.07.2005 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, aber ich glaub, dass ich es selbst gelöst hab. Nachdem ich mein Bios auf Default gesetzt habe, und nach jeder Änderung nen Neustart gemacht habe (war ziemlich mühsam) hab ich das Problem gefunden: Bei mir war Suspend Time Out auf 2 Minuten gestellt, jetzt wo es aus ist, geht wieder alles. Nur aus Interesse, was ist denn bei dir dort eingestellt?
> 
> Thx nochmal GeeEmm




moin,....
also bei mir iss es auf disable und ich hab das neuste beta bios von asus 
drauf,....läuft bombig stabil,...ideal zum oc  

see ya 

sky


----------

